# AWESOME Monday!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha, I'm off work unlike many..... My son's (Logan) youth group at church is on mission work around the area here in Baker fer a week. Last year they went to Baton Rouge. Sooooo proud of the kids fer taking responsibilities and performing duties fer folks! Well, I volunteered to take care of 1 of the days lunches with another parent!!! A couple 15 lb twins would work!!! Got em on the EGG now and let me just say, I am always EXCITED about cooking butts on the EGG!!! Had em wrapped and dusted all night, and put another coat on em this AM as soon as they went on!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Looks good. I just got one in the smoke as well


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Mighty fine grub for a mighty fine group of youngins serving a mighty fine God!
Kudos to you for feeding them well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I sure wish ya'll could smell it!!!! Especially here at lunch time!!! Only a few more hours ta go!!!!


----------

